# Car turning over but no start, ECM problem?



## brxxt (Jul 11, 2006)

Its getting spark on all the spark plugs and the coil.

Removed distributor cap and the rotors spinning fine so timing belt should be fine

This happened after i installed my new system and killed the battery listening to it... went to jump it and its been cranking but not starting.

I was wondering if i might of messed up some wires when installing the system that has messed w/ the ECM and/or the A/T module. I left the negative terminal off the battery for 15 mins to reset the ecm. Im not sure if this just deletes the codes or resets the entire system.

All that i have left to really check is the fuel system starting with the injectors

Also i was wondering if the battery wasnt powerful enough would it stop the motor from starting up, but still allow it to crank


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check ALL of your fuses, especially under the hood. for future reference, your engine uses a chain and not a belt.


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

After checking fuses, check for a spark at your leads by removing one of them, and using a screwdriver jammed in the lead to check for a spark between the screwdriver and the engine block somewhere.
If you do have a spark, take your fuel line off the fuel rail and put it into a coke bottle. Turn on your ignition and see if the fuel pump is pumping fuel...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Do you hear the fuel pump when you switch the ignition on? You can also check for codes in the ECM.


----------



## brxxt (Jul 11, 2006)

im pretty sure i have found the problem

i checked the relay at the fuel pump to see if it had continuity between the fuel pump connector and with the ECU...

I must have cut thru these wires when installing my new system, i rewired the relay to the pump connector, it is now seeing continuity.

But it is still not seeing it to the ECM so i am currently looking for the wire in the M7 harness because that is where it is losing continuity..

My question is for any of u electrical geniuses out there (haha or anyone with knowledge of this topic)... If i skip the harness all together and wire it directly to the ECM will this change the resistance and if so will this cause the ECM to go nuts??

If this is the case, can i add my own resistor in the wiring to create the effect of the skipped harness

thx in advance


----------



## brxxt (Jul 11, 2006)

CAR IS RUNNING AFTER 3 WEEKS!!!

it was the connections to the fuel pump

thx for the help anyways guys


----------

